# Radio Tower Near By



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

*Was checking another post about interference. *
*I have a guy I say about 1 1/2 football field away from me and when I had my track down before (non-DCC) I had no problems. But as some nights I am in my office I can hear him on it.*
*I have been to his house and all the amps he has are huge home made type, you can say the very nice top of the line ones.*
*Well my next track will have NEC Pro Cab Wireless DCC Phoenix sound and of course powered rails. *
*Now my great question, if he keys up am I screwed?*
*Toad*

*Please give me your thoughts!!!*


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The older 27 mhz units were on Citizens band frequencies and interference could happen. 

With some of the newer units in the Gigahertz range, interference and range issues are grately lessened.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

And if he's broadcasting that kind of wattage without the proper licensing....Ahem....then perhaps a tip to your local FCC office is in order?


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

*I fail to say it is a ham operation tower and equipment.
Yes, I did see a permit.*
*Toad*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

He's a ham? Ask him. He'll be delighted to talk to you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 11/17/2008 6:20 AM
He's a ham? Ask him. He'll be delighted to talk to you.



*So this is how you get your post #s so high? *
*Toad*


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Toad.............. Ask the Ham to ck out your problem on what ever you are hear his station/talking on in your office.. He will be able to correct the problem with filter and if any questions on any remote you my have, he can help you a lot and maybe get better working train fun to... It to hard to explain on here but all transmitter send off Harmonic on different freq. Called 2 nd 3rd and so forth trans. freq. that can be filleted on both ends. Your and his can be corrected.. I had to do it when I was running a 1,000 watt on 75 meter band yr's ago. I had one neighbor. about 1/2 mile away with a cheap TV from over the pond. That would hear a bug talking to another bug next door I think. Or a coffee pot turned on... Laf...... 
So Hamming is a hobby to and very strict hobby with the FCC. regulations. Just like our trains is a very costly hobby to. 
Hope this help to under stand the other side.... Give him a call and tell him what you would like to set up on your trains.. ...







*


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Twas once someone in a little hick town I worked in that was broadcasting so loudly that we could hear him on the phone system. If a trucker went by the CB would blast thru the FM radios too. Fcc wouldn't do anything about them as we were too far out in the sticks.


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

Well William....

I suppose I had better introduce you to another of my other personas... I hold an RSGB G8 and G3 Radio Transmitter certificate. Here in the UK it is the holder of the certificate that is responsable for curing all the ills caused by the installation or use of the equipment. I can run 150 Watts above 144Mhz or 400Watts below 28Mhz. I have never had any complaints and I DO ASK my neighbours if they have any problems. Matthew has had no problems while I am using my equipment and Hornby Zero-X is a very early DCC type system, (yes -it used to be mine!). Matthews bedroom is (at best) 30metres from my "Slim Jim".


regards

ralph


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Toad, it's just like if somebody were to say, "Hey, show me your trains!" You'd have a blast showing him around. Hams love to talk about radios.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Agreed Ralph. I've a freind who's dad had all the equipment in his basement. I'd heard stories and such but never absorbed much info from him on that subject. I'll admit most of our issues at the former workplace were CB radio and truckers blasting much more than allowable. However when someone calling in recognized our "static" on the phone system as HAM chatter, we called but were told they had no way of tracking who was interferring. The phone system provider was of little help too. 

Chas (Yes it's William)


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The electric organ at church used to pick up police frequencies... nothing like hearing "392 is in hot pursuit" while the minister is preachin' 'bout sin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 11/17/2008 2:29 PM
The electric organ at church used to pick up police frequencies... nothing like hearing "392 is in hot pursuit" while the minister is preachin' 'bout sin.



All I had 2 say was "_2974 suspect fleaing, South Bound 288 just now crossing South County Rd. 48_" dispatch "_2974 clear, All units and stations clear the air ways for emergany traffic only_"
Boy got cought and went to jail.
Toad


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The electric organ at church used to pick up police frequencies... nothing like hearing "392 is in hot pursuit" while the minister is preachin' 'bout sin. 











That might be fun!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Being right next to the police station now the wireless microphones at the lodge pick up the radio from time to time there too. LOL! 

Chas


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ham equipment will often cause problems in poorly designed equipment. Way back, the next door neighbor had a mobile unit and he would finish talking before shutting down and going in the house. 

I would hear him at full volume on my expensive RCA TV, a top of the line set. Turning down the volume had absolutely no effect. 

Problem: the volume control had a choke coil from the bottom lug to ground. An antenna, in effect. 

Solution: Bypassed choke with a small capacitor and no more Ham effect on my TV audio. But if I hadn't had electronic training in the Navy, the guy would have been more than happy to work through the problem with me. 

Art


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ham operators are members in good standing of "THE AMERICAN ASSOCIATION OF WIERDOS AND DINGHOWDY'S"









If you approach them with a problem they will trip over them selves to help you solve the problem. They just like.....errrrrmmmm "TRAIN PEOPOLE"









Want to join? 

All my dealings with Ham people have been very very positive.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Like anybody, there can be a bad apple here and there, but you'd be hard pressed to find a bunch of nicer people.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad I think that's how how he gets the numbers on his post. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The electric organ at church used to pick up police frequencies... nothing like hearing "392 is in hot pursuit" while the minister is preachin' 'bout sin. 





"Car 54, where are you?" 

(A high post count just means you talk too much.)


----------

